# good way to apply epoxy/microballoon?



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Any ideas on how to apply this stuff? I have been just slapping it in the seems where I need it but it is very sloppy and causes tons of sanding.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use a piece of pvc pipe. must sand the burrs off and make it real smooth or you will have a real ugly job.

a plastic bondo spreader also works.

you need at least a 1/2 radius to get your cloth to lay right.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks DuckNut, what about ways to get it to the joint? i have tried a few different ways but it is very sloppy. I am able to get a good angle, I just waste a lot in the process and make a mess. I have heard of using a ziploc bag with a funnel on the end but it didnt work very well. Any ideas


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cut the pipe on various angles to suit your corners. A 30 degree cut will get you into most corners. I also use a dremel with a wand attached and that little sander headed thing (same size as the pipe) and can sand it down if needed. Corners are not fun.

I have also used mixing stix with the rounded ends. Bought them from Pearl crafts. Have never used, but a tongue depresser is basically the same thing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The ziploc bags worked great for me.

I bought a bunch of sandwich bags and I used cheap plastic cups, then mixed up my epoxy and filler to the right consistance (should be thick like peanut butter or else it will sag and run).

Once it is mixed, turn the cup over inside the ziploc bag and crush the cup to squeeze out the putty into the bag. Push it down into one of the corners and then get as much air out as you can and twist the bag right above the putty. I used a zip tie at this point.

Then cut the tip off the bag and go to work. to make a smoothed radius I used oversized popsicle sticks from walmarts craft section which worked good to mix stuff up too.

Hope some of that made sense and helped.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Next time your at the doctor just grab a handful of tongue depressors  .


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Some fiberglass supply stores have empty caulk tubes that you can fill yourself


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I use scrapped DVDs custom cut to fit the profile of the area so waste is channeled back into the seam. Mix up your thickened epoxy and put it into a plastic drywall tray and use a drywall plastic spreader to place it into the chine as well as you can. Profile it with your custom made DVD template and lay wet out glass tape into the seam. Work wet on wet for the best in strength and labor savings. You will be surprised at how much faster it is.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The zip lock bag technique (just like a cake decorator or pastry bag) will put the right amount of material in the exact spot.

I've been using old credit cards lately for spreaders, and you can trim a radius on the corner for just about anything you'll be working on. 

Pretty much any plastic scrap can work, like Frank's CD's, etc


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, and go back and scrape up the excess and mess to make less sanding. 

Wet-on wet makes for no sanding too.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I had to figure out what my fillet radius needed to be
based on the type fiberglass to be used to cover the joint.
So I took a section of 'glass and placed it in a hard 90° bend,
and let it form it's own radius and measured the result.










3/4 inch radius to produce a smooth fiberglass layup with
6 ounce tooling cloth. Then from the top of a plastic jar
made a tool for applying a smooth fillet and overspread cleanup.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, it has helped a lot. I have used a variation of them all now and they seem to work great. I am getting a lot better with it so it is leaving me with less and less sanding


----------

